# How to change phones with new update



## Doctorbj (Dec 31, 2021)

As above. I may be dumber than usual but I having real trouble changing phones. My wife is default phone and when we are both in car I cannot find the new orders on how to change and connect the other phone. 
I want to be able to reach Sirius on phone but can no longer make the change (or even use my phone for call). 
I see not about clicking on blue tooth symbol but I don’t see it.
this is for Model 3 2021. 
thanks for any help. 
Barry


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

Top of Control page.


----------



## Doctorbj (Dec 31, 2021)

jdcollins5 said:


> Top of Control page.


Thank you. You of corse are correct. Just couldn't see it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That's also where you have to go to update Homelink stuff.

Took me forever to figure that out. Grr.

There really should be another menu entry for configuring these things. It's kind of ridiculous that you have to first "discover" the new location for these icons (which used to always be visible, but no longer are), THEN you have to figure out that touching them will also bring up a menu that allows you to configure them. It's really all quite ridiculous. I'm terrible at UI design, but even I can see that this is inconsistent and not easily discoverable.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Speaking of changing phones - the car is doing a HORRIBLE job lately of recognizing the phone getting in on the drivers side. So the driver profile is set wrong by default. This means the profile has to be set manually and that is multi step now due to it being moved to the controls panel. Kind of small, but it happens everytime we go somewhere together. Tesla - please fix or at least put the profile back on the primary Nav screen by default. Hell just give me an option to add it to the dock at the bottom. While we are at it, get rid of the "Recent" apps and give me room to add 3 or 4 more of my own.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> get rid of the "Recent" apps and give me room to add 3 or 4 more of my own.


But not just the choices we're currently allowed (games and such). Let us customize this area with icons we find helpful; Like trips, TPMS, wipers, homelink, superchargers, etc.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

garsh said:


> ... It's kind of ridiculous that you have to first "discover" the new location for these icons (which used to always be visible, but no longer are), THEN you have to figure out that touching them will also bring up a menu that allows you to configure them. It's really all quite ridiculous. ...


exactly.

By trade I have designed systems for non-technical people to use since 1987 or so. Primarily medical locations, but I've also sat in on network storage device design for home NAS boxes. My wife is a technical documentation professional with extensive UI experience. I've also taught history of heraldry courses which also covers such things in modern design like the reasons behind why modern street signs are the colours that they are.

Good release notes tell you things like "homelink, Bluetooth, LTE and dashcam status icons are now located on the Control page. These icons may also be used to configure homelink, Bluetooth, LTE and dashcam respectively." or some such.

Essentially, changes to UI need to have a crib sheet, not a collection of forum members playing hide and seek. Similar are the voice commands "bacon" anyone? good lord, why not have me request "more seat smell" for increasing the seat heater?

It took me 2 days and 3 trips (i was driving after all) to figure out the new search panel on Music. There used to be an "AnyMusic" search icon (magnifying glass) on the bottom row of the music panel while now there is a search icon (same mag glass) on all the music systems (streaming, FM radio, TuneIn, Tidal, Spotify ...) which brings up a search panel over top the current music system being used. I could not get rid of the panel once opened until I realized that the mag glass icon is now a toggle. when initially pressed, the mag glass gets a grey background square to indicate that it has been pressed. To get rid of the search panel you press it again. This is a new behaviour that needed to be in the release notes.

Similar is Garsh's (and others) observation that the dashcam icon is only a launcher and if you now press the icon you do not get a recording triggered you get a nag that launcher cannot be viewed when the car is in motion. If some ICEhole cuts me off I don't want to dive into the menus to learn how to get a recording started. This different use of the dashcam icon should have been documented.

As a side note, the dashcam icon could have been coded as "when car is in motion - make a recording if pushed, if car not in motion - launch the viewer". Contextually smart icons are a good thing, hiding existing functionality is not.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

One of the rare times “constant updates” becomes a con. The old UI most definitely could have used a refresh, but this new one is absolutely horrible. I was hoping that as time went by I’d get accustomed to where everything is. While that’s true, it’s also a dreadful feeling as now I know how cumbersome it is to do ANYTHING in my car.

Driver Profiles and HomeLink being two of the worst implementation in the new UI. Literally the two most used functions in the console and they bury them both much deeper. Now whenever I’m in my car and have anything with weight in a seat I get the “unbuckled seat“ icon overtaking my HomeLink ones when I leave home. And as others noted I have to quickly dive into submenus whenever I apply the brakes and it seats begin to crush me.


----------

